# To the Death



## Eric Alan (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,

I'm new here and occational do some duck, turkey and deer hunting. I have a arguement with my friend right now that he says that a scent dog, a tracking hunting dog, like many kinds of hounds, will fight to the death with a boar, bear or other animal unless it is called off.

He said it will track down the animal whos scent trail it has been put on and follow it, corner it and fight to the death unless the hunter catches up and calls it off. I thought that was a bit much and that such a valuable animal with so much training just would not fight to the death.

He was very clear that a hound dog will never, ever run away.

Can anyone confirm or denigh any of this to settle this arguement.

Thanks,

Eric


----------

